# A GREAT groomer in the Naugatuck, CT area + I love our new brush



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

It's been a really long time since I've posted. For anyone who was here back in 2011 when I joined, I'm Rollie's mommy. I put a recent pic below.

I just had to post to recommend our groomer. I've struggled to find a good groomer in our area. I had one I liked and a couple that were awful. Our new groomer, Jennie, is our groomer forever. She simply GETS the Havanese look. We took the plung and puppy cut him this spring, and I was terrified, but Jennie nailed it. He came home still looking like a Havanese, and ever since, I can return with zero anxiety. Here's her Facebook page URL: https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCuts203/

Also, she recently suggested we try a new brush she uses and that works very good for his coat. Rollie HATES grooming. I attribute that to the awful groomer. Ever since he returned from that place, his dislike of brushing has turned into a near panic. Jennie, however, suggested we try the Chris Christensen Big G Coral pin brush. It has the bent pins, so it's super gentle and seems to brush through one layer at a time, eventualy getting all the way to the skin level as the outtermost knots are removed. We got it about a week and a half ago, and althoug he still isn't in love with brushing, he definitely tolerates it WAY better with this brush. We also got the Just Divine brushing spray and the Ice on Ice spray (wasn't sure which would work better, and both are good, but the Ice on Ice is more heavy duty).

Anyway, I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rollie is just darling! I'm going to check on the brush you recommended. I just bought the large CC wooden pin brush and really like it. I will try anything to make grooming easier.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome back Jessica. Rollie has grown so much, he is adorable. Thanks for the info on the brush. I'm going to look into one for my boys.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Rollie looks great! Question: do you have the medium or large size? I was looking on Amazon, and I can't tell the size. I'm asking because when I first got Lola, I bought the CC wooden pin brush, thinking the smaller size would be better, but I wish I'd gotten the larger.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

boomana said:


> Rollie looks great! Question: do you have the medium or large size? I was looking on Amazon, and I can't tell the size. I'm asking because when I first got Lola, I bought the CC wooden pin brush, thinking the smaller size would be better, but I wish I'd gotten the larger.


Same here !ha your hav and my new girl 5 months old are lil tanks! I need to figure out how to post pics but she's bigger than my 18 month old hav crazy!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We have a great groomer in the Old Saybrook, CT area as well. Just PM if you'd like details.


----------

